# Side wind deflectors



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Well I don't know either.... :thumbdwn: 

But on another note, I did add a couple of things to the xtrail. 

Side wind deflectors. Cuts out wind noise by a lot!










Stainless steel rear bumper upper guard. This is good if you carry a lot of equipment/luggage in your trunk and you don't want to scratch up the bumper paint. Trust me, it happened to my other truck (Lexus RX330) and I was NOT very happy....










Another thing I add that I didn't take a picture of is the rear trunk rubber mat so things won't slip around so easily. This is one of the great things of having the X-Trail locally produced here in Indonesia. There are SOOOO MANY aftermarket parts for it. At the shop I saw bullbars, sidesteps, rear guard rail, replacement leather interior, floor mats, xenon kits, eye lids for the front, replacement grills, etc.....


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

jtanoyo1 said:


> Well I don't know either.... :thumbdwn:
> 
> But on another note, I did add a couple of things to the xtrail.
> 
> ...


lol i know how to add 100hp....you drop a turbo on it and cold air, fullexhaust etc....ie you need about 100,000 to make your exy fully insane!!!!!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The window visors look familiar!  Have them on mine, too.

That rear bumper guard looks nice... how much did it cost you? Have someone selling me that here, too.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

I have the stainless steel rear bumper scuff plate also. Excellent idea!!

I had mine thrown in with the deal when i bought the Xty. Otherwise, it would have been Can$195.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Cheapest, easiest way to gain 100 horsepower at the flywheel is through a wet nitrous system, 75 shot especially.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

*Aftermarket parts*

Hi. Do you know if I can buy some parts from those guys on the net? They dont sell Nissan in States, and because of that there are no parts in Canada. Thanks


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Non Nissan scuff plates/bumper guards and door strips are available on eBay UK. I bought the scuff plate for my new X-Trail. Seems to do the job and a bit cheaper than the genuine Nissan version.

See http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9895&item=7977472934&rd=1

And
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9895&item=7977472935&rd=1

The seller is based in Germany.


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks. I saw some stuff on eBay, but most of it is in UK or Europe, and the shipping costs more then a part itself


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Totally stupid message title - not funny*

Jtanoyo1,

Could you *please* make your new "Thread Title" relevant to what you are going to talk/write about; This really sucks when trying to make a search... 






jtanoyo1 said:


> Well I don't know either.... :thumbdwn:
> 
> But on another note, .....


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Jtanoyo1,
> 
> Could you *please* make your new "Thread Title" relevant to what you are going to talk/write about; This really sucks when trying to make a search...


Sorry, bro. It was just a silly joke... 
:cheers:


----------

